# I miss my husband



## Sakaye (Feb 15, 2011)

I love my husband so much. He's been so mean, hurtful, and disrespectful, and I just don't know why I can't let go . . . 
Maybe because I see he can be good, there were glimmers of hope that shone through. 
I feel so hopeless and in pain . . .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Is there no other man that could love you? Are you deformed in some way? Why cling to him? I love my wife. I don't always treat her the way I should but when she points it out I apologize and we make up. I've never hit her, slapped her, or called her names. Don't you want that?


----------

